# Chasing Clouds



## Chilli (15/10/15)

Ola Peeps,

What brand/brands of juice would you recommend that create the best clouds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex_123 (15/10/15)

Hi,
High VG juice will do. I think its more about your builds and airflow though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chilli (15/10/15)

@Alex_123 I get that but does anyone know which brands have high or the highest VG


----------



## GlacieredPyro (15/10/15)

Chilli said:


> @Alex_123 I get that but does anyone know which brands have high or the highest VG



If you can find stock of the (pre rebrand) NCV burst, that is max VG. Love that stuff.


----------



## Silver (15/10/15)

Chilli said:


> @Alex_123 I get that but does anyone know which brands have high or the highest VG



Hi @Chilli

Many of the newer local juices these days have a fairly high VG ratio. 60%, 70% or 80%. When you see them being offered in only 3mg or 6mg, it usually means they are better suited to higher powered devices, so the manufacturers tend to use higher VG ratios on those.

Either of those will do for clouds. Best is to browse the website and check for the PG/VG ratio and if its not there, ask the relevant manufacturer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex_123 (15/10/15)

@Chilli there are way too many juices in the market with high vg. Vendors usually state the vg/pg ratio in their description. 
You got to search and find your own ADV.
Good luck.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (15/10/15)

Hi @Chilli 

King Royale - Kings Creme (description: Strawberry Milkshake with rainbow sprinkles)
85% VG | 15% PG - 6mg (what I have at least)

Decently priced also and very good as a "midnight snack" 
Or after dinner desert. 

Otherwise I highly recommend VapeKing's Watermelon or Kiwi flavors.
Both are 65% VG and 35% PG - Good all day vape flavors and pretty decent clouds.

Good luck on your search!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/10/15)

Chilli said:


> Ola Peeps,
> 
> What brand/brands of juice would you recommend that create the best clouds


Dolly Varden BP VG. I use it to dilute my 3mg juice and there`s clouds for days in them bottles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (15/10/15)

Exactly or add vg to existing Juice for clouds.


----------



## DoubleD (15/10/15)

Also, you can get most locally made 'joose' at the VG/Pg ratio you need it to be.  Just email them and ask for the cloud sauce version of whatever tickles your fancy.


Ahhh, local is lekker

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

